# Yellow Flowering "Bush" ID



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Looks like Birdsfoot Trefoil

Look at it. If it's geeen leaves look like a crowfoot you have a winner. 

Good nectar plant if there isn't something better in the area.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Those are not trefoil. Trefoils lie very low close to the ground. And the flowers are less clustered.
I'm not sure what those yellow flowers are. Seen any honey bees on them?


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input, nediver and beepro.

beepro - I have seen honey bees on these plants, yes. [The one's I saw] don't have any pollen on their legs so I'm assuming it's a nectar source.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It is a Buckwheat, Eriogonum species


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Dave Burrup said:


> It is a Buckwheat, Eriogonum species


Thanks! It does, in fact, appear to be California Buckwheat.


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

did not look at second pic and see the height. You did say bush...my bad.

I am glad I learned what this was. Never seen a yellow buckwheat.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The soil is all dry up and no water. Looks like going through a summer dearth right now. Would be interesting to collect some seeds to grow them somewhere else around your bee yard. At the end of this season I will have some Nygers (nectar producing) seeds to trade for your yellow buckwheat seeds if you have any interest. Plant them in the ground or a big flower pot will send out lots of nectar producing flowers. In 2 months you will see flowers after starting from the seeds. They are very easy to grow for some summer and Autumn nectar plants. Drought resistant bee plants are very welcome here!

Nygers:


----------

